# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Malestar por el rechazo del presidente de la CHS a comparecer en la Comisión especial de Agua

## Jonasino

"No se entiende que en este momento de incertidumbre y angustia que viven los regantes, el presidente del órgano de cuenca no dé la cara" 




> Malestar entre los grupos parlamentarios por el rechazo del presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, a comparecer en la Comisión especial de Agua, tal y como le habían solicitado.
> 
> Los partidos de la oposición consideran su actitud como "una falta de respeto" y han instado al presidente de la comisión a que presente una queja formal sobre este asunto y que se le vuelva a invitar a comparecer en el parlamento regional.
> 
> Los diputados regionales han explicado que han recibido un escrito de Ródenas en el que se indica que no tiene el permiso pertinente para comparecer en la Asamblea Regional.
> 
>     "No se entiende que en este momento de incertidumbre y angustia que viven los regantes, el presidente del órgano de cuenca no dé la cara en la Asamblea para trasladar las alternativas barajadas para solucionar este grave problema de máximo interés regional", ha afirmado el socialista Jesús Navarro en rueda de prensa.
> 
> Para él, la Comisión especial de Agua es "un foro parlamentario" resolver "de forma urgente", el "grave problema que aqueja a los regantes murcianos, en especial a los del Trasvase Tajo-Segura", así como de abordar alternativas del déficit hídrico de la Cuenca.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-especial-agua

----------

